# zipper or sapper on sd-h400



## dbldown768 (Dec 24, 2006)

i have a sd-h400 tivo and i am just getting into unlocking it. I have found theres a tool call the zipper and the sapper to help automate things. At this point i'm assuming the sapper is the tool i should use with my version of tivo. I had a few question though? I believe my tivo just updated with the latest software of version 9.xxxx. Does either the sapper or zipper with with that version? What happens when there are software updates, i read that you will have to somehow redo the process, but some say it only takes a few minutes when you get good at doing it. One other thing is i do not have an extra hard drive to use to get started. I do however has a disc i used to recreate the original software on the drive when it crashed the one time. My hard drive stopped working so i used a cd to reload the software to a different drive. Can i just use this drive and if i have any complications just revert it back to stock?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

dbldown768 said:


> i have a sd-h400 tivo and i am just getting into unlocking it. I have found theres a tool call the zipper and the sapper to help automate things. At this point i'm assuming the sapper is the tool i should use with my version of tivo. I had a few question though? I believe my tivo just updated with the latest software of version 9.xxxx. Does either the sapper or zipper with with that version? What happens when there are software updates, i read that you will have to somehow redo the process, but some say it only takes a few minutes when you get good at doing it. One other thing is i do not have an extra hard drive to use to get started. I do however has a disc i used to recreate the original software on the drive when it crashed the one time. My hard drive stopped working so i used a cd to reload the software to a different drive. Can i just use this drive and if i have any complications just revert it back to stock?


I'm gonna start with a personal opinion. I don't really see the need to hack SA tivo's Unless you need (want would be a better term) the ability to MRV to/from a Directv with Tivo that has been hacked. and that is because the SA tivo's don't see Dtivos by default. All of the basic features that the vast majority want (MRV, TTG, Remote scheduling, etc.) can be done from a stock unit, it might be quicker with some of the available tools, but you don't have to worry about upkeep. Just upgrade the drive capacity and don't mess with it.

That said, I don't have an SA Tivo hacked or unhacked so this is all one of those "it looked good on paper" type thing so YMMV. First depending on the model you might (Probably do because only early series 2 units didn't need it) need to get the PROM modded before you can even apply the software hacks. Second, The software hacking process isn't difficult or even time consuming, but depending on what was changed in order to upgrade you might have to wait a while (I don't know how long (hours, days, weeks?) I don't do it often) for the update to be looked at and patches to be deployed to fix the hacks that the upgrade broke. It only took a few days from the initial roll out of 6.2a for DTivos until all the needed patches were figured out so it really didn't have a great affect and the upgrade even manually would take a few minutes (20 - 30, I'm a slow typist OK) once instructions were out for the inexperienced mobs.

So the question is this, is what you want to do that needs a hacked tivo worth the effort by you. remember once you hack it you are responsible for it running properly. Don't get me wrong in general there are few problems if any with running a hacked unit. And I can't imagine NOT having a networked tivo to mrv to. But in order to get that on a Dtivo I HAD to hack it. When I upgrade to HD I am think real serious about dumping DTV because I have to upgrade all my hardware anyway and the new HD Tivo's look like a sweet deal now that they are allowing MRV, etc. So my choices are going to be either getting and hacking HR250's or just getting an HD Tivo and I wouldn't hack it because I don't see the need to justify the effort.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You want the SAPPER. It should do 9.1 fine.

As for updates, there are two ways to deal with them.

1: Manually update, and move your hacks and other things over.

2: Allow the normal update through, then run SAPPER again.


----------



## dbldown768 (Dec 24, 2006)

i currently have "tivo basic" with my tivo. The reason i would like to modify it is to allow for MRV as well as tivoWeb to schedule programs remotely and also to grab the video if possible from my tivo to my pc.

but sapper is the correct process to use? do i need to purchase that $5 slicing disc if i am not upgrading the hard drive, or is everything available freeware?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

dbldown768 said:


> i currently have "tivo basic" with my tivo. The reason i would like to modify it is to allow for MRV as well as tivoWeb to schedule programs remotely and also to grab the video if possible from my tivo to my pc.


Modifying your tivo in such a manner is considered *Theft of Service* and as such is not a valid topic for discussion here.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Beyond the theft of service thing - neither the sapper nor the zipper will do what you want with current standalone (SA) software. You need "keys" from tivo to allow for MRV which is a paid service (Tivo Plus). So bottom line if that's what you're after, don't waste your time it won't work.


----------



## dbldown768 (Dec 24, 2006)

really? that is news to me.. i had no idea. I just though that MRV and TivoWeb Service was available on sourceForge as freeware code is it not?


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

dbldown768 said:


> really? that is news to me.. i had no idea. I just though that MRV and TivoWeb Service was available on sourceForge a freeware code is it now?


TivoWeb is available and could be installed if you hack your tivo. But MRV = Multi Room Viewing, is a particular feature of tivo software/service that allows you to watch "streamed" (in real-time with wired networking) programs located on another tivo; it requires a Tivo Plus subscription. There are other ways to move shows between tivos but it is not MRV and in general do not allow for real-time watching AFAIK.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The enhanced PTV net disc has pre-hacked kernels, which can only be distributed under certain terms (read pay). 
If look hard enough and/or are willing to do some work, you can end up with the hacked kernel you need.

Yuo also have to go around and find and install the files/programs individually. SAPPER does it all at once.


----------

